# Need advice on 11 year old Wolf Range



## rebr (Jun 7, 2015)

I just bought a new home with an 11 year old 48" Dual Fuel Range.  I was excited at first because I've never had anything close to this large or professional and I love to cook.  However, the previous owners let an ungodly amount of residue build up in the ovens--trust me, it's cleanable only by a professional, who has to also replace the gaskets and get white foam oven cleaner off the convection oven's fan.  The refurbishment and repair required will cost about $2000.

My question is whether to invest that much in an 11 year old Wolf range.  How much more life might I reasonably expect from it?  I really only need a 36"--is there a good second hand market for the old one?  Would I be better off saving the $2000 now and putting towards a 36"--maybe a Thermador?

Any advice at all would be much appreciated.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi, welcome to ChefTalk,

the range you have was good when it first came out. If all fuel and gadgets are working it might be worth cleaning. I'm not sure if someone quoted you that 2000. price. But it sounds high for a cleaning. If it were me, I would go after it with a lot of elbow grease. I would start with baking soda and water spray. Just let it soak for a while after each spray. It will eventually break down all the carbon inside. I would not use oven cleaner(not healthy) and clean the oven cold. Generic replacement gaskets are readily available and pretty cheap and don't require much technical knowledge to replace. You can youtube it.

New ranges are quite expensive. This is just me talking. I'm not an oven expert at all. I have replaced gaskets before though.

Keep us posted


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

RebR said:


> I just bought a new home with an 11 year old 48" Dual Fuel Range. I was excited at first because I've never had anything close to this large or professional and I love to cook. However, the previous owners let an ungodly amount of residue build up in the ovens--trust me, it's cleanable only by a professional, who has to also replace the gaskets and get white foam oven cleaner off the convection oven's fan. The refurbishment and repair required will cost about $2000.
> 
> My question is whether to invest that much in an 11 year old Wolf range. How much more life might I reasonably expect from it? I really only need a 36"--is there a good second hand market for the old one? Would I be better off saving the $2000 now and putting towards a 36"--maybe a Thermador?
> 
> Any advice at all would be much appreciated.


first thing you should look at is how much these things cost. 2k to clean/repair it sounds like a bargain to me.

I have an 8 burner double oven wolf....ive named it "the Ferrari " It cost 7k 15 years ago.....


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It will be cheaper to repair than replace it for comparable performance.  Where you say you don't need that much range, you still have the issue of the extra space a smaller range will create. You can't put much of anything there for fire safety, it will be unsightly and unfinished so you're faced with other expenses to fix. Also you might have some hood mismatch issues creating drafts and other problems for burners on a smaller improperly fitting range. 

Some other things to consider. 

How long will you live with the kitchen in its current form? If you're not remodeling within a few years, I suspect you'll be happier fixing the current range as it will keep the kitchen complete. If you're remodeling fairly soon and are SURE what replacement RANGE you want to get, then it can be worthwhile to get that range now. But frankly, a range is not such a likely choice in a modern kitchen remodel where you'll probably have  a cooktop and wall ovens instead of a range, unless you're going with a large pro-model style range. 

Your range can be cleaned with consumer products. I'm surprised it doesn't have a self cleaning option?

Be brave and a little uncomfortable and you can clean the convection fan yourself as well I'd bet.


----------



## rebr (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Panini,

I appreciate your input and will consider your advice carefully.  The current gaskets are indeed generic replacements.  The service that looked at the oven for me said they should be replaced with genuine Wolf gaskets ($695 is included for parts in the total of $2000.)  I have cleaned ovens before, but this one is exceptionally caked and there is a thick layer of white oven cleaner on the convection fan.  I do not yet understand why the self-cleaning option was not used instead.  

Thank you!


----------



## rebr (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello patch,

The kitchen IS going to be completely remodeled within the next few months.  The space a new 36" would take up yields a benefit:  one of the biggest issues the current kitchen has is lack of storage space.  However, I would continue to work around this Wolf range (it's a pro model; I've been told it originally cost $10-12K when new) which is better than anything I've ever had.

I see more pro models in high end kitchens than wall ovens and countertop stoves, which I've have had more experience with.  I was excited about using a pro model until I fully realized the state it was in.  I'm just wondering if, regardless, it's a keeper even after 11 years and $2000 investing in cleaning and repair ($695 for parts included in the $2000.)  It does seem to work OK--I used an oven thermometer on both ovens and they both ran 25 degrees cool, but that could be the thermometer's problem.

Thank you so much for your in depth reply!


----------



## rebr (Jun 7, 2015)

Glad to hear you've been so happy with yours.  Do you have any idea how many more years you can expect to get from it?  Thank you!


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

RebR said:


> Glad to hear you've been so happy with yours. Do you have any idea how many more years you can expect to get from it? Thank you!


lol...ill go with you are asking me this...

I llllooovveee mine! Ive had to replace a few burner assemblies.... other then that its a work horse. I would suggest calling a wolf repairman to do the work. If you are in the SF bay area ill be happy to hook you up with the right people.

My guess... if taken care of, serviced regularly, it should last me another good 50 years.


----------



## rebr (Jun 7, 2015)

I'd certainly love to get 50...but the electronics will certainly go way before then!  I live in the New York area.  I have a general appliance servicing company coming to take a look soon and I'll see what they say compared with the first outfit.  Btw, the first one refurbishes and sells antique ranges and says those are the ones that will last forever.  I'm muddling my way through this decision so any info others contribute is very welcome.


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

RebR said:


> I'd certainly love to get 50...but the electronics will certainly go way before then! I live in the New York area. I have a general appliance servicing company coming to take a look soon and I'll see what they say compared with the first outfit. Btw, the first one refurbishes and sells antique ranges and says those are the ones that will last forever. I'm muddling my way through this decision so any info others contribute is very welcome.


bottom line for me.... these things are expensive. To replace over repair??... i would repair. You will not find something to replace it for 2k.

I replaced my 6 burner double oven o'keefe and merritt with the wolf. I would not have changed for anything that would preform less then what my okeefe was doing for me. I would not change back to an "antique" if that is the question you wanted answered.


----------



## rebr (Jun 7, 2015)

They are expensive indeed.  To be clear, I don't expect to get an equivalency spending just 2K and understand I'd be in for 5-8K for a 36" pro model replacement.  My dilemma is whether to pour 2K into this 11 year old that has most definitely been abused, or apply it to a new high end, but smaller, range.


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

RebR said:


> They are expensive indeed. To be clear, I don't expect to get an equivalency spending just 2K and understand I'd be in for 5-8K for a 36" pro model replacement. My dilemma is whether to pour 2K into this 11 year old that has most definitely been abused, or apply it to a new high end, but smaller, range.


for me it would not be a dilemma. I would flat out repair what you have over purchasing a new one.


----------



## rebr (Jun 7, 2015)

I greatly appreciate your thoughts--thank you!


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

RebR said:


> I greatly appreciate your thoughts--thank you!


any time. Good luck.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think I'd repair the current range. The 1 foot extra storage isn't really that big of a deal for the costs of replacing the range and putting in cabinetry. My kitchen is small 9X 12 to the bare walls, so smaller after cabinetry and limited in storage. Plus it's the pass through access to the garage and the basement as well as the side door.  I keep a number of my tools downstairs like the stand mixer, specialty cookware,  and so on.  And I'd stick with this over just an extra foot of cabinet space for a capable 48" range for 2K. Money ahead, quality range in hand. I'd use the range space more than the storage space.


----------



## rebr (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you, seems the overall consensus is that it's advisable to repair the 11 year old 48" Wolf rather than apply the repair money to a brand new smaller range.  Much appreciated advice from people who know more about these appliances than I do.


----------

